# Nexus 7 Battery Drain (Android OS)



## Guvery (Jun 6, 2011)

I am having some really weird problems with the Android OS draining my battery.

I am on complete stock, with just my bootloader unlocked. This is on a fresh install with no bad apps installed (Battery Draining).

I can give any additional info.

Also, the device does go into deep sleep as I tested that before I flashed stock (was having the same issue)

I do use a case with a magnet to turn the screen off - may be unrelated.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:32818]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:32817]


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm experiencing the same issue running rooted stock. After 1 day, I was down to 40% battery with less than 2hrs of on-screen time. Keep awake under Android OS is over 5hrs. Deep sleep under CPU Spy is showing deep sleep for 21hrs.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Get betterybatterystats (free from xda). Take screenshot of partial wake locks, kernel wakelocks and alarms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sample N7 (I'm not having battery issues):















Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

My issue is mediasever not Android OS. Kind of annoying.

P.s. of course you're not having battery issues since you don't use your tablet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Some people have battery issues even when they don't use their tablet, e.g. wakelocks, background processes that excessively drain the battery, etc.
I can't think of an Android device that uses the battery more sparingly than the Nexus 7.


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

Natey2 said:


> Some people have battery issues even when they don't use their tablet, e.g. wakelocks, background processes that excessively drain the battery, etc.
> I can't think of an Android device that uses the battery more sparingly than the Nexus 7.


Agreed. Love wifi only devices for this reason. I just wish it '_slept_' a little more with wifi on during screen off. I have it set to turn wifi off when screen is off/idle, and it's helped tremendously. It doesn't take but a few seconds to reconnect & establish an IP anyway so it works for my needs.


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Guvery said:


> I am having some really weird problems with the Android OS draining my battery.
> 
> I am on complete stock, with just my bootloader unlocked. This is on a fresh install with no bad apps installed (Battery Draining).
> 
> ...


I like gosam battery monitor better.

Download it>open>tap on app usage at bottom>see what app is using the most juice>tap the app>see what processes its running> troubleshoot

Sent from my Grouper


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

It's an issue with 4.2. It happens on my Gnex too. I haven't seen any issues with my N7 though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Try this....uninstall maps, currents, latitude, etc....

Works for me.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

